# Treasure State Retriever Club Trial Butte ,Montana



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any news on the trial ?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

The Open got off to a slow start, they didn't get a bird in the air till almost 9:30 am MST....

It's a triple thrown Right - Middle -Flyer- Left , both outside guns are then retired..not a cloud in the sky this morning, but while I was getting a call to relay results at 3pm local time it started to rain and the nail and then came the lightning, which has temporarily halted the trial and cleared the grounds.. They are going to be hard pressed to finish the first series today. Mother Nature will have her way and determine how long they go.

Still about 30+ dogs to run, there were six scratches from the field of 84


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Gotta give the judges and workers their props looks like they were going to get the 1st series completed in the Open. The have told the contestants that the second series Land blind will be somewhere in the same field , the location is where the first series of the Amateur was held last year near the end of the willow trees but facing toward the highway...callbacks were not available from my sources at this time...


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Open callbacks (unofficial) 
3-4-5-6-7-9-10-11-14-16-17-18-20-22-23-27-30-33-36-39-40-43-44-46-47-51-52-53-54-55-57-58-60-61-64-67-70-73-75-76-78-79-83


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks, Dave! Good luck..
Lee


----------



## jefish1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Lee Is Your dog back? or Micah


----------



## jefish1 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just looked and saw Micah was, And Mulligan too good luck.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

The 2nd series Land blind in the Open is a tight keyhole along the tree line. The dogs disappear for a short time and can come out in a myriad of different positions. Work is progressing rather quickly


The first series of the Amateur is a triple thrown : Left thrown to the middle , Right thrown angled back almost behind gunner and retired, and the finally a flyer in the middle..Tough test


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Are there any updates? Is the Qual done ?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

The 3rd series water blind is fat over a point and then parallel to the shore. Judges told handlers to challenge the line. They will finish the blind but come back tomorrow for the water marks ,because they carried quite a few dogs this far


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any callbacks from the open, second or third series, any information is appreciated.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Nine dogs back to the 4th series water marks in the Open. My source was understandably excited when relaying the info and failed to give me the call back numbers...


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anybody have Qualifying results ?


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any placements for the open?


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Bill won the Q with a Chessy
Second was Terry Scott
Third or forth was another Chessy


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey anything on the AM


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am: 1. Odin/Armand Fangsrud
2. Dizzy/ Cindy Howard
3. Tab/Arnold
4. Kid/Breck Howard
RJ. Boomer/Bingham
Jams: 10, 39, 52


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Q: 1. Annie/Totten
2. Teacher/Scott
3. Honey/Gilmore
4. Sophie/Erhardt
that is all I got.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby: 1. Otter/Collins
2. Sunday/Henry
3. Tank/N. Taylor
4. Ryder/Grammer
RJ. Cooper/Reitz
Jams:19, 17, 15, 13, 12, 9, 8


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you !!!!!


----------



## jefish1 (Dec 11, 2012)

FC AFC JJ of Red Rock Jim McBee Jim McBee/Bill Totten 1st  78 Westwinds Pin One For Me James Hensarling Eric Fangsrud/James Hensarling/Wendy Hensarling 2nd 55 FC Nordic Warrior Armand Fangsrud Armand Fangsrud 3rd 22 Magic Trick's Cedric David Aul, DVM Luann Pleasant (P 4th 5 Butte,s Copper Camp Bodie John & Donna Rollman John Terraciano Res. Jam 64 World Famous Mr. Friendly Alanson Brown III-Trust Clint Mallari/Ron Borton Jam 
 open results


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

The Chessylover got the Derby win with a lab. Congratulations, Sharon!!!!


----------



## jefish1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Good job to Luann and Luke 4th place in the open.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats to Lee for 4th in the Open
Yeah Otter 1&#55356;&#57286; In derby


----------

